# Software Update 02B0



## VHS or Beta (Feb 22, 2008)

I was in the middle of watching a show at 5:30PM when my R22 rebooted and started downloading software update 02B0. 

Really? 530PM? Shouldn't they be pushing this in the middle of the night?

This is just a machine provided for me at work so I don't really follow the news about software updates etc. I just did a search for 02B0 though, and didn't see any posts indicating it was coming.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

We're looking into this and will report when we can.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

VHS or Beta said:


> Really? 530PM? Shouldn't they be pushing this in the middle of the night?


No, they should not. If this push is to correct a problem (and with all the issues last night with date/time and todo lists, I'm guessing it is), then they should take care of it right away. I'd rather Judge Judy gets interrupted, then have the problem reappear and lose all my prime time shows.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

In the meantime, let's move the conversation here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=152139


----------

